

Ask HN: Email management for Google Apps  - treelovinhippie

Hi<p>I'm looking to achieve this situation:<p>1) someone emails info@customdomain.com
2) that email is sent out to multiple staff with varying emails across different domains (e.g. bob@gmail.com, mary@foobar.com)
3) anyone can reply to that email as info@customdomain.com and all staff is made aware that a reply has been sent<p>I tried out the Google Groups collaborative inbox and that works well, but you can't reply to the initial email.<p>Also looked at a service called Grexit but I'm not sure it offers replying from the official domain<p>Any ideas?
======
mattvot
How about creating the main email as a normal account (not group) and forward
messages automatically to the staff accounts. Then give staff accounts the
ability to send messages from the main email?

